# Plus size fashion?



## Ozee (Dec 27, 2008)

I've never been a skinny girl, always been about a size 12aus at 5'10 (i think thats a size 10us) but even at that size i was still curvy. But now im at a size of 18aus (which again from what i can makeout is size 16us) which means i fall under plus sizings.

Question is what are some good plus size fashion sites?

I've never been a bad dresser but have lost all confidence now so any advice/opinions on what looks best on large girls is much appreciated






Thanks.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 27, 2008)

hmm.. Let me think. I do know that millers sells clothes that are larger than the tags.... I'm normally a 10 and I fit an 8 in millers...

I've seen a few places, but I don't know of any specifically online, only in shops.


----------



## Karren (Dec 27, 2008)

Your taller than I am... And I never considered 16s as being plus? I don't buy anything online and though I wear a 10 - 12 us.. I do notice a lot of 16s in the stores... Like Kohl's which has a nice web site.. Kohl's

I think all the major department store web sites carry plus sized clothing..

I did find one site that was just plus sized... Looked nice - Plus Size Clothing


----------



## Ozee (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah ive noticed that the larger sizes in millers are more the older person styled clothing though :/

there is city chic but its like 150$ for a top that isn't thebest quality. cross roads is ok i guess but its only every now and again that there is something in there that i like.

I should start a clothing line lol. j/k

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your taller than I am... And I never considered 16s as being plus? Well from my experience in Aus shops size 12/14 is pushing the limit of normal sizes. So I usually have to head for the stores that go to the bigger sizes and then those stores seem to never carry anything worthwhile.
But Im hoping brands/designers from US and UK may be different.

Thanks for the links


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 27, 2008)

Oz, I hear you about the older styles in millers sometimes, but if you dig around they can have some good things! If I think of anywhere, I'll post it here


----------



## Ozee (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Rosie


----------



## Aprill (Dec 27, 2008)

Torrid!!! Big girl heaven is there for me &lt;3





Torrid.com - Plus sizes in exciting, cutting-edge apparel and accessories for young women sizes 12-26


----------



## laurafaye (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you have Evans in Aus? Its a high street brand which caters for bigger sizes and is fashionable too.

Evans - Plus Size Clothing | Jeans Dresses and Shoes | Evans - Sizes 14 - 32


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't think we have evans





but what about this? this is the store I was thinking of in my local mall

TS 14+ ..... Live it, Love it, Wear it!


----------



## Anthea (Dec 27, 2008)

Ozee, If you like to buy online from an Australian site, Ezibuy has a line called Sara which has some nice styles that caters for larger sizes. Click here


----------



## Joan_CD (Dec 27, 2008)

You might also want to try websites from Avenue and Lane Bryant, but IMHO I don't think you really qualify as a plus size. I shop at all the local stores and find US16 in the vast majority of them.


----------



## lklmail (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is the site you need: myshape.com - Home

You sign up for a free account, enter all your measurements (takes a while but worth it) and then they will match your size AND shape up with clothes that will look right on you from lots of manufacturers and stores. It's awesome. And I agree with Aprill that Torrid has great hip clothes for plus-size girls (never bought anything from there yet but will someday!)


----------



## Ozee (Dec 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Joan_CD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You might also want to try websites from Avenue and Lane Bryant, but IMHO I don't think you really qualify as a plus size. I shop at all the local stores and find US16 in the vast majority of them. Here is Oz most stores only go up to size au16 (us14) then only speciality stores stock higher, usually those carry less fashionable clothes as well. Or the price is ridiculously high. Also the impression Im given since being a larger size now is if you seem to be over a size 12 its a crime against mankind..(if you know what i mean)

Target carries larger sizes but not alot of great finds there all the time just looking to expand my shopping places.

Thanks for all the links everyone



Lots of shopping for me to do


----------



## QuickThinker (Dec 29, 2008)

ditto for me.. I have never been the skinny type and honestly nor do I wanna be... but it would be nice if we could find clothes that fit us just right.. not to small but not too big, just right.. then dressing would be a lot easier and bit more fun for us who is ranks high in the size range ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Dec 30, 2008)

Size 14 and up is generally considered plus size in Australia from what i see. The average size woman here is a 14-16, lol.


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 27, 2009)

voluptuousclothing.com has some cool plus sized fashion


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 27, 2009)

i am not sure if they ship to australia or not, but lane bryant is a plus size clothing store that has a good combination of classic/ basic pieces and trendy stuff. but none of it looks old lady ish at least in my oppionion.

also the website asos i know for a fact sends to australia, they do not have a specific plus size section but many of the clothes go up to a uk size 20, which i think is right around a US size 16 (just based on how i match into the measurements on there chart so i could be super wrong)


----------



## Liluri (Feb 1, 2009)

The Basque section in the plus size area in Myers usually has one or two items that are nice, ebay is your friend and I have bought a couple of things from Holy Clothing that I always get compliments on as they show curves and hide bumps


----------



## BelleBeryl (Mar 2, 2009)

Plus Size Clothing by Ulla Popken, Trendy Plus Size Women`s Clothes


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 7, 2009)

I hear what the American girls are saying: AUS 18 is not really a Plus size in the USA. Australia is a much smaller country (population-wise especially) so that translates to fashion options as well!

Anyhow, this AUS site looks pretty neat:

Dream Diva - Plus Size Women's Clothing - The Latest Looks in Larger Sizes, Fashion, Australia

Most of the big stores like Target, David Jones etc., have PLus clothing as well now.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks apple rose that is a greatsite, those clothes look nice!


----------

